
London, city of lost hospitals - DanBC
https://wellcomecollection.org/articles/W6jAXxIAACAAmykv
======
et2o
Beautiful article!

I want to add that specially targeted patient population hospitals are not
unique only to London, but actually pretty common before the 1900s.

In New York City, we had the German Hospital (Now Cornell), the Jewish
Hospital (now Mount Sinai Hospital), the English hospital (Columbia), etc all
with lineages that were originally tied to ethnic groups.

(I hope it goes without saying that these ethnic preferences are no longer
applicable; all these world class hospitals are highly multinational.)

------
rwmj
Can recommend the Wellcome Collection museum if you're in London. It's close
to Euston station / the British Library / the British Museum, and as far as I
know it has free entry (at least it was when I went there last time). They
have an interesting collection of old medical instruments and Victorian
medical ephemera.

~~~
jwarren
This Londoner definitely agrees. Their special exhibitions are usually of a
very high quality too, worth making the effort in my experience.

------
JansjoFromIkea
I walk by the (abandoned?) Samaritan Hospital for Women every day, it's such
an interesting looking building compared to all around it and, in the midst of
a heavily urban environment, almost looks completely wild, with flurries of
green popping out of random spots on it.

~~~
ccnafr
Yes, but old buildings don't make for good hospitals, I'm afraid. They're hard
to keep clean and in a sanitary state for operations and other medical
procedures.

~~~
JansjoFromIkea
it's not weird that it's no longer a hospital, it's weird that it's no longer
_anything_. The place looks like it was closed a decade or two ago and no one
has even entered it since.

~~~
arethuza
I found this that sort of explains the status of the building:

[https://muradqureshi.com/samaritan-hospital-for-women-
whats-...](https://muradqureshi.com/samaritan-hospital-for-women-whats-going-
on/)

------
spiralx
Some friends had a flat in what was the Jewish Home and Hospital for
Incurables and while it was very nice inside, everything in the building was
just a bit oversized and cold for residential use IMHO.

------
m-i-l
There's a great site with more details about many of these at
[https://ezitis.myzen.co.uk/](https://ezitis.myzen.co.uk/) .

